# How many of ya'll have the HSS Vest



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Oct 21, 2007)

Used the harness that came with the Summit stand.It was o.k.,but the HSS looks more user friendly.Any feedback will be appreciated.Hope ya'll have a SAFE and Successful season.


----------



## firebiker (Oct 21, 2007)

*I have one and I would not get in a stand without it.
I have had other safety straps, harness styles and belts.
the HSS has to be not only the most safest but one of the most comfortable to wear and definitly the easiest to put on especially in the dark 
unlike the traditional safety belt, if you fell wearing a HSS you would not get your guts ripped out.
try this site for more info. (www.huntersafetysystem.com) *


----------



## Buckbuster (Oct 21, 2007)

I have one and use it every time I get in my stand. Simplest I have found to use. Easy to put on.


----------



## Hogtown (Oct 22, 2007)

I have one. I have not yet used it, but it already gets my seal-of-approval. It is well designed and thus will be easy to use.


----------



## marknga (Oct 22, 2007)

I have a HSS vest and it is without a doubt the easiest safety system I've ever used. Heck it is easier than that old strap I used to slide over my head and I know that in the event of an accident it will be alot better for me!

Can't go wrong........getcha one and wear it!

Mark


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Oct 22, 2007)

Agree with the previous replies stated, best safety system I've ever used. The ease of putting it on and taking off is a great feature.


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Oct 22, 2007)

i got one..don't even know i have it on while in the stand. Never got the hang of putting a regular harness on, especialy in the dark.


----------



## watermedic (Oct 22, 2007)

*HSS*

After the initial adjustment, it takes les than 10 seconds to put it on. The climbing belt accessory makes it a breeze to hang ladders and lock on stands. The safety rope allows you to be safe from the time you leave the ground until you are in the stand. 

Falling from treestands is the #1 cause of injury and death in hunting accidents. This system is the easiest cure for that statistic.

I love mine, "Pro series", I chose it because it is vented for bowhunting in hotter temps.

Hope this helps.

Chuck


----------



## Abolt20 (Oct 22, 2007)

I Have one and it's easy to put on


----------



## phillipsmike (Oct 23, 2007)

Too heavy for me.  I bought the Loggy Bayou harness.  Best I have ever used.  Buckle like a car safety belt across the waist and quick attach leg straps.  Can put it on in about 10 seconds.  Has built in bino harness attachments.  Comes with climbing belt to use with ladder sticks etc.  I highly recommend.  Very easy to put on and take off in dark.  Can still easily get into pockets etc.  

http://www.loggybayou.net/2006pages/transformersafety.htm


----------



## hunt4bone (Oct 24, 2007)

I have the Pro Series and I love it.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 24, 2007)

I have one and use it as soon as the weather turns cooler, before then I use the seat of the pants. the HSS is definitely easier to use and easier to put on. I have the pro series that is vented and has plenty of pockets.


----------



## Ga-Bullet (Oct 25, 2007)

Best Money Spent. The Fellow Where I Bought Mine,Was looking at the price. He Commented On it being Pretty High,Price Wise. I told him it was Much Cheaper than a Wheel chair.


----------



## frankwright (Oct 25, 2007)

I hope they have redesigned the leg straps since this fellow was testing harnesses. He had already jumped wearing the Summit harness and this was the HSS test.

http://www.bowsite.com/bowsite/features/articles/harnesstest/HSSTEST1.wmv


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Oct 27, 2007)

*Ya Gotta Be CAREFUL....*



frankwright said:


> I hope they have redesigned the leg straps since this fellow was testing harnesses. He had already jumped wearing the Summit harness and this was the HSS test.
> 
> http://www.bowsite.com/bowsite/features/articles/harnesstest/HSSTEST1.wmv



I've done a "test hang" from a low height with my HSS with NO PROBLEMS, such as indicated in the above video. You just have to make sure the leg straps are on the OUTSIDE of your testicles when you put it on. 
(I don't think his were!)    

Slug-Gunner


----------



## urbaneruralite (Oct 27, 2007)

No, thanks. I've already got enough stuff between my legs.


----------



## whchunter (Oct 29, 2007)

*TEST?*



frankwright said:


> I hope they have redesigned the leg straps since this fellow was testing harnesses. He had already jumped wearing the Summit harness and this was the HSS test.
> 
> http://www.bowsite.com/bowsite/features/articles/harnesstest/HSSTEST1.wmv



Looked liked it worked to me.  Sore is  better than broken. What's to redesign?   I'd say the guy in the video just didn't arrange the straps right.   Where's the rest of the video where he just jumps out?   I guess we better get them boys on TV called jackass to try it. That ole boy just didn't have the heart or something like that.


----------



## sbrown (Oct 29, 2007)

Do all the tests you want. I am 6"2 and weigh 335. I fell a couple seasons ago and mine saved me for sure. It was not the most comfortable experience, but again I am 335 and hanging from a tree, what do you expect, a lazy boy and a beer. I use mine all the time and it defintely let me know I am much safer while in a tree now.


----------



## dutchman (Oct 29, 2007)

sbrown said:


> Do all the tests you want. I am 6"2 and weigh 335. I fell a couple seasons ago and mine saved me for sure. It was not the most comfortable experience, but again I am 335 and hanging from a tree, what do you expect, a lazy boy and a beer. I use mine all the time and it defintely let me know I am much safer while in a tree now.



That testimonial, sir, should be good enough for anyone! If I didn't already own one, I'd be on my way to the store right now!


----------



## Local Boy (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm 6'4", 220 lbs.  The site shows the HSS Lg/XL for 175-250 lbs..  Is this pretty accurate?


----------



## jbales (Oct 31, 2007)

phillipsmike said:


> Too heavy for me.  I bought the Loggy Bayou harness.  Best I have ever used.  Buckle like a car safety belt across the waist and quick attach leg straps.  Can put it on in about 10 seconds.  Has built in bino harness attachments.  Comes with climbing belt to use with ladder sticks etc.  I highly recommend.  Very easy to put on and take off in dark.  Can still easily get into pockets etc.
> 
> http://www.loggybayou.net/2006pages/transformersafety.htm



Yeah, what he said.  I use the same thing.


----------



## Steady73 (Nov 1, 2007)

I bought the HSS this year and it has worked out pretty well, I was surprised by the weight of the vest, heavier than I would have imagined. I do like all of the pockets so I can carry my rangefinder, etc. in the deep pockets.


----------



## Razorback (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm covered up in safety harness's.

I have 1 from API, 2 from Gorilla, 2 from Summit, 4 from Strong Built and 1 HSS reversible vest.

For me the HSS vest is easiest to put on but I wish it had more pockets, 'cause I use my orange vest w/ pockets allot.  The leg straps can be a little touchy on the 'fellows' if not tightened up out of the way.  The reversible model is too warm for me during bow season so its a cool season harness for me.

The Gorilla harness's are nice.  I have shortened the straps to fit my son.  I like the way the tie in strap is folded & stitched to serve as a way of gradually slowing you down as the stitches bust when/if you fall.  They also provide a safety knife in a pouch attached to the shoulder strap.

Strong Builts use a very stiff black nylon strap, this makes it easy to put on.  They also label the shoulder straps "Left" & "Right".  This makes it easy to tell which is the inside & which is 'L' or 'R'.  Good harness but not my first choice.

Summit's are the most comfortable for me.  The straps are soft & flexible.  That makes it a little difficult to thread the straps but since they are soft & flexible they are more comfortable.  They also do the stitch trick to the tie in strap and they also have the loops on the belt portion to use w/ a lineman's belt.  I have cut the excess strap length off.  When I cut them, I cut on an angle to make feeding the straps easier.  This has been my go-to strap for the early part of the season.


Remember all of these harness's have an expiration date.  A WHAT?  ,you say.  Check that tag on the harness & it will say they are good for 5 years from date of manufacture.  What this means is some lawyer is trying to protect the manufacturer's liability if an old harness fails.  My oldest harness expires this year & my newest still has 5 years on it.

Razor


----------



## limbhanger (Nov 2, 2007)

I like the HSS, a little on the heavy side. It comes in handy when it is cold.


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 2, 2007)

I use mine but only when in a lockon.
I need to start using it with a climber also.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 2, 2007)

Local Boy said:


> I'm 6'4", 220 lbs.  The site shows the HSS Lg/XL for 175-250 lbs..  Is this pretty accurate?



yeah you should be fine


----------



## Hawghead (Nov 5, 2007)

Question......been wanting to get one..I use a "face the tree" style stand (tomcat)...will the back strap that you attach to the tree be long enough and not get in the way?????

I guess you would attach above your head height while sitting in the stand.

And is the pro series the best way to go?

Thanks for any responses.


----------

